# Just starting out *



## Gemmy (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi 
Im very much a newbie, and feeling quite vunerable and shy about this. Hubbie and I have just experienced our 7th m/c and feeling quite distraught and alone as Drs cant find a reason why.

Not sure what else I should say, as I tend to ramble when I'm nervous.

um guess thats its for now

gemmy


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Gemmy, 

Welcome to FF.

I am so sorry to read of your losses   but you have come to the right place for all the support you could ever need!
I'm not sure which boards would be most suited for your needs but I'm sure one of the Moderators will come by & let you know   I just didn't want to read & run without saying Hello.

In the meantime just have a wander around & don't be nervous! We were all new once & we really are a friendly bunch! 

Take care
Siobhan xx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello Gemmy ,

Glad you have found us at FF and shared your story with us. 

I started posting on FF about 10 months ago and like you I was very nervous at first.  Don't worry you tell us as much or as little as you want. It's impossible to ramble on FF. 

Seems like you have gone through a tough time but you have found a site with a great bunch of people that can provide support  
Someone (usually a moderator) will come along and will guide you areas of the site which will give support more specific to your situition. 

Best of luck to you .

Caline


----------



## Gemmy (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi again

thanks to all who have replied to my first posting. Could someone please tell me how I establish myself here? Do I join in topics or do I need to be invited? Dont want to get it horribly wrong!  
Gemmy


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Gemmy 
Welcome, I have found support on here really helpful - currently just got a BFN at end of 2ww and people have been really kind. I just joined in appropriate topics. If you do post on a thread and there is a better thread/more appropriate the moderators tend to move you over so post away. Everybody seems really friendly and helpful. I have found it invaluable support. 
Best of luck with your treatment.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi again Gemmy,

Just join in any topic you feel like.

You'll be made welcome wherever you post!  

xx


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi

I just wanted to say hello and welcome. I am sorry to hear of your losses but there is lots of advice and support on here. Just join in any topics you wish - everyone is really friendly.
I wish you lots of luck

Love Philippa


----------



## Bag of Bones (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Gemmy!

Welcome to the site.  I only joined a few weeks ago and have had lots of advice already.  We are in similar situations so I'm sure we'll bump into each other again soon.

Wishing you all the best,

BoB x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Gemmy, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am very sorry to hear of your recurrent losses. It must have been so heartbreaking for you. 
Have you had any tests done for m/c? There are some that are usually offered as standard after 3 subsequent m/c and some that are not offered on the NHS but you can arrange to have done privately if you wish.

Don't be shy, just dive right on in and start postign wherever you want. I will leave you a few links that I hope you will find useful places to start.

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

I hope you find your way around soon, and that you find this site to offer you the support you need.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Gemmy

 
First posts are so scaryto make!So Well done 
I hope with the lovely replies youve had you will soon be confidently posting and getting support and friendship whilst navigating getting pregnant and holding onto the baby 
*Caz * has left you some great links, be sure to check them out and post wherever you feel, 
you may find the social board of G&B easier to get started 

*New Members FAQ * 
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    

~Dizzi~


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there,
Im very new too, just wanted to say hello


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *gemmy* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Gemmy (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi guys
my shift patterns make it hard to be on line at normal times. but thanks so much for making me feel so welcome.

We've had everything tested poked prodded, scanned. which for DH showed his bits and bobs were all in the right place and flowing freely and strong. Me, right bits, right place, hormone levels were on the lower end of normal.
but estenially viable.  (spelling goes AWOL when tired!!)
Its so frustrating.
Are there any other tests I could ask for, Karakotypes, thrombiphillia are satisfactory, and so wont retest, hormone profile seems to be okish. They want to take blood when Im pregnant to check levels . Does any one have any magic tricks so we can get to that stage??
Sorry if this is tmi, but I like to go fully prepared when we see our consultant.

Cheers all, keep smiling, it makes the heartship bearable    
Gemmy


----------



## doris ethel (Sep 13, 2007)

so sorry to hear what you've been through.
wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## nicky*30 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Gemmy
Welcome to the site it has helped me alot even just reading others posts helped me feel like I was not alone. I'm in Swindon as well. Who are you seeing? 
Sending you lots of hugs
Nicky


----------



## Gemmy (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya nicky*30

Great to 'meet' you in a roundabout way!! We're under Mr Kevin Jones at GWR, he seems pretty nice,(When ever we go to see him I cant help singing to myself the 'Dr Jones'  song by Aqua 90's group, anyone remember it??) (and yes I am as mad as a box of frongs LOL!!)  
We were under Mr Hodgson to begin,but he retired I think. 
We also speak with Jill and Jo the Fertility Nurse Specialists from the clinic inbetween visits. I could find a way of getting the number to you if it would be any help.
Hopefully chat with you again soon
Gemmy


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

im so sorry for your losses it must be very hard and frustrating when you dodnt have any reasons this is a great site for support and advice

good luck for the future

keepinghope xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------

